# Passenger’s side door won’t open



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi guys I’m hoping someone can help me. The passenger’s side front door on my ‘05 X-Trail will not open. It has been like it for a while and it’s time to try to fix it. 

It started about 7 or 8 months ago when my wife was pulling on the handle just as I hit the unlock button. Both the outside and inside handles move, but it doesn’t feel like they are connect to anything (kinda like how it feels when the door is locked). The actual lock button moves slightly when I engage the locks from the fob or the driver’s side control, but never really moves all the way in or out. I can’t take off the door panel to have a look as I can’t open the door, so I guess the solution will have to come from accessing the mechanism down through the door window scraper rubber. 

Has this happened to anyone else? Any thought on what it might be, and what I might be able to do to fix it?

Thanks, 
Bob


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

I had something similar. It was the drivers door. It could be opened from the inside but not from the outside. It started when the door was frozen. I found somewhere on the net showing how I could unscrew the door. Then it wasn't too hard to fix. There was sort of a lever inside that pushed on the lock, it was putting enough strength. All I needed to do was bend it a bit. No problems since.

Since you can't open the door at all, I'm not sure how you'd get started.


----------



## NLX-Trailer (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I think you may be right about the lever. I'm thinking that I may have to cut out the door panel which I was hoping to avoid, but right now it looks like I might have no other choice.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Try this link: http://www.australianxtrail.com.au/files/T31DoorTrimRemovalGuide.pdf

Maybe you can get enough of the door off to at least open it from inside.


----------



## Norway (Feb 18, 2019)

Dennis The Theif, I have the exact same problem as you with my X-Trail 2004. I have removed the door panel and I can see the lever from the outside handle and it kinda feels loose, but can't really figure out, how I put it back on place?


----------



## dunluckyone (Jan 29, 2019)

Since you guys are on the topic I'm posting the problem I faced(ing) with the door! 
Driver side door trim (outside) often comes off when opening the door. After winter strom last week the passenger side central locking unlocked but couldn't open the doorfrom outside or inside. The inside lever would move very slowly but did nothing!
I took a can of wrench lube and sprayed in the key hole; outside handle gap after pulling out and around in the gap between door and body and a little in the interiod handle at the hinge. The door did open after few minutes wait. But still it is tight and bit of an nightmare.

I'm thinkning (not from experience) the rollers or linkage in the door that connects the handles to the lock and probably the locks are dry and out of lubrication. I'm planning to remove the door trim and apply bit of lubrication when the weather permits.....

just my thought....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I think people have been forcing the mechanism. The worse thing you can do with a frozen door is to force it. Best thing to do is to find a door that works and get the car going. When the interior gets warm enough ( requires you to drive around not just let it idle in the driveway) in 30 or 40 minutes everything should have thawed out enough to resume working again. Been happening occasionally for the past 10 years I have owned the X. It helps to keep the humidity down inside your cabin. For example, don't leave the food trays full of water, or worse your carpeting completely soaked when the overnight temp will drop 15 degrees or more and be lower than -20 

Once again though, if you go through some old posts you will find info about lubricating the locking mechanism. Though from what you describe some physical damage is possible.


----------



## X Trail fan (Feb 24, 2019)

*Door opening issues from outside*

This forum is just what I needed to work out the issue, there has always bee an issue with the Xtrail and opening doors when frozen. It seems that the aftermath of years of other people yanking the handle because the door is not opening bends the rod and the metal tag that is on the handle on the inside of the door. This is like 1/2 a mm difference and the mechanism is so edgy in terms on position for opening the door it stops working. Answer: Fix by bending the tag forwards to the outer edge of the door and try and straighten the rod a little with a pair of long nose pliers," Jobs a goodn"....


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It's not just the X trail. A friend with an X5 has had to replace 3 of 4 door handles. It happens specifically with big temperature drops accompanied by high humidity in the car. Keep your foot trays empty of water, and carpeting from getting soaked, and leave the windows open a crack at night when the temp is going from +2 to -20 overnight, and you will avoid the problem for the most part. That said it usually happens to me once or twice a winter. Busting a handle is a bigger deal to me than climbing over a seat. Once the car heats up sufficiently the door locks will resume working properly again. Still, way to go. Its good to know that you can bend the rods if needed.


----------



## slowrvr (Sep 9, 2016)

Been having the same issue. Last winter was the driver's door. GF does not like feeling like she's in an Uber lol


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Having had ours for almost 10 years, I can guaranty that this happens at least twice a winter. Its always linked to sudden and big drops in temperature.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Two weeks ago,i was following a guy on a jeep patriot and he was struggling with his door. 
I stopped locking my doors, so no more struggle( it helps when it sleeps in a garage)


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

otomodo said:


> Two weeks ago,i was following a guy on a jeep patriot and he was struggling with his door.
> I stopped locking my doors, so no more struggle( it helps when it sleeps in a garage)


I never lock my car and the latch on one or more doors freeze at least every 2 weeks. Then they won't stay closed unless they are locked.


----------

